# rundes bild umfliessen



## krankrea (3. November 2003)

hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit runde bilder  oder freie formen (transparente gif´s) vom text umfliessen zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. November 2003)

Sorry, aber ich muss Dir leider sagen:

Nein!


----------



## krankrea (3. November 2003)

dachte ich mir fast schon - danke !


----------

